# Remington Model 1894 Damascus Shotgun re-stock



## 99Tarbox (Jul 15, 2010)

I was given this shotgun to re-stock by http://www.oakridgecustomfinishing.com/index.html so I can continue to practice cutting stocks. After doing as much research as I could, I decided I would better serve the customer by getting a rough cut stock and finishing from there. I picked up a stock from http://gunstocksinc.com/ about a month ago have let the wood settle into our high humidity environment. Started cutting slowly today. I'm going to finish the inletting then work on shaping, first the buttstock, then the forearm.


----------



## 99Tarbox (Jul 25, 2010)

I've been cutting on the inlet very carefully.  I'm not using inletting black, don't see a need at the moment.  The rough cut was close, but still a lot of cutting to get it right.  It's getting there.  Can't say as I'm extremely happy with the rough cut stock, it missed the boat slightly in a couple of places, especially the gentle curve at the top of the receiver.  Most of the gaps will disappear with finish, but I sure would have liked it a lot closer.  You can see the chisels I'm using for this work.  They always have to be kept very sharp.


----------



## doublebarrel (Jul 29, 2010)

I make stocks from scratch and use a few semi inlet ones.Get you a small alcohol lamp and put kerosene in it to smoke the metal parts.I have used three Gunstocks Inc LC Smith stocks and they fit like factory stocks,tight without any gaps . BB


----------

